# Where to shop after 6:00pm on Saturday?



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello,

I have a very close friend from Seattle visiting this weekend. When we visit, we love to go shopping late in the evening while men and kids play at their house.
I would love to be able to offer her the same her, but every Mall that I know close early on Saturdays.
I am in Burnaby, but anything that we can get in 30 min would work.
I hope there is a place like that, but I doubt it 

Thanks!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

LoL There is always Metrotown. It doesn't close until 9pm on Saturdays


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Metrotown mall is one of the biggest shopping centers.....


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, I can't believe it is so close to me and I had no idea it is open late!
Hm.... how come?!?
Thanks, guys!


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah..lotsa malls are closed "early"...but metrotown like the others said..closes at 9. hmm there is also a chance that queensborough landing is closed late too(not confirmed)...they are more of a outlet kinda mall(way fewer shops than metro)...a lot of grocery stores(superstore, walmart, save on foods..etc) are closed later than the other shops too


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks!
Hope I'll get more ideas till Saturday


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, many people like to visit Robson Street in Vancouver. You can get there by Skytrain or Canada Line. Wander to Robson & Thurlow area. The shops all have their own closing times but in good weather, that area has a great evening ambiance. I checked the time for Roots, which has a big store in that area, and they are open until 9 on Saturdays, according to their website. 

Nearby, the Pacific Centre Mall is only open to 7, but Sears is open until 8. Future Shop, next door, is open until 9, Chapters at Robson and Howe is open until 10. You can go to a movie nearby at the Scotia Centre (I think it's called) and there are many, many restaurants.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yup, Metrotown is good place , they closed until 9PM, or go to Richmond night market close until 12Am , there is good choose too!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Morainy, great idea for downtown, haven't thought of that at all 

pieces, can you give me more info about this night market in Richmond? That sounds like fun  Ladies night out shopping should be till 12


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Milena, I've never been to the Richmond Night Market, either, but here is some info about it:
Things to Do in Vancouver - Richmond Night Market


----------

